# Maibox as database table



## basowy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

Is it possible to have a mailbox managed by database server?

Postfix has an option to use MySql for:
- mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
- mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
- mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf 
- mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
- postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf

I'm looking for a solution to store incoming and outgoing mail into database tables.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

basowy said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a solution to store incoming and outgoing mail into database tables.


You don't want to do this. Imagine what happens when somebody mails a large attachment. Are you going to store that in the database too?


----------



## roddierod (Jun 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You don't want to do this. Imagine what happens when somebody mails a large attachment. Are you going to store that in the database too?



Come on, every one love binary blobs!


----------

